# Kid count so far this year



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

1 single
15 sets of twins
14 sets of triplets
1 quadruplet

Total babies: 77 babies!

And down to about half a dozen or so Does left to kid... yep I am going insane!


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

What are the chances if a doe has triplets her 1st year she kids as a 2 year old doe. Will she always have triplets or how does that work? Is it the same if they have twins and singles?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

usually its totally random. But over the years we have had a few does who consistently throw triplets. Also the older they get the more likely it seem they can have triplets. Super rare is it that a first freshening yearling will have triplets... we have had 2 this year.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Cool thanks. another question along the same topic. Does it matter if the buck or doe was a twin or triplet when they were born. I was told that if they were a twin then they would always have twins. How true is this?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Anything like that is untrue. A Does body decides how many eggs to drop regardless of how many she was when born or birthed. Conditioning helps. The better shape the animal is in the more likely she is to drop more then one egg.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

I'm glad I asked. Thanks for the info!


----------

